# Planning an outdoor grow for next summer advice please :)



## pittski (Oct 6, 2011)

Im planning a geurilla grow for central western alberta any advice on what type of strain/strains would be appropriate for this climate, what time to start them, how tall to let them get indoors, if i should use seedlings or clones, ect... Any advice would be great ive done a few indoor grows but never outdoor so help lol cheers.
Pittski


----------



## Johnny Trip (Oct 6, 2011)

I was planning a grow also in the next year :
I will: Grow autos ( they are small and I don't want to w8 until nov until I got a smoke) and regulars.
Prepare the soil before.
I think I will be starting the autos in May and the photo ones in June, but I'm not in Canada so you will have to settle that yourself.
You need a cold resistant strain, that doesn't grow tall and it's easy to grow.
Seeds because you will need more and they are easier to get in numbers and autos.
Also before transplanting you should let them get at least 10 cm in height or more depending on the place you choose.
... and you better asked this in Outdoor section.


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 6, 2011)

How about reading the site until next grow season. Then post any questions when the time has almost arrived, and all the sources we have at Marijuana Passion are used and read well.

There is plenty of information and 99.9% of your questions are already answered.


----------



## mcmc (Oct 6, 2011)

lol, u knw wat drfting i hate ur replys  
am thinking to prepare the back yard for the next season


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 6, 2011)

mcmc said:
			
		

> lol, u knw wat drfting i hate ur replys
> am thinking to prepare the back yard for the next season



& I hate newbies taking over the forums with repetitive questions every 20 mins.

Good luck to you next season.


----------



## mcmc (Oct 6, 2011)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> & I hate newbies taking over the forums with repetitive questions every 20 mins.
> 
> Good luck to you next season.



if u had a look at ur self in april 2006 u would be the same we all do this 

thanks


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 8, 2011)

mcmc said:
			
		

> if u had a look at ur self in april 2006 u would be the same we all do this
> 
> thanks



I failed to find these posts you are talking about


----------



## mcmc (Oct 8, 2011)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> I failed to find these posts you are talking about



lol ok man ur a genius wer not  

enjoy


----------



## FUM (Oct 11, 2011)

Arn't we trying help each other with our post? I hate this HS theatrics **. Lets all strive to help the cause, MARIJUANA GROWING THE WORLD OVER FOR EVERYONE"S USE. Let it grow. Green blessings.


----------



## getnasty (Oct 12, 2011)

Drftng's point is that there are stickied posts and enable search features for a reason. Odds are, a grow journal has been written with similar requirements or others have asked the question before, and your answers would be answered without anybody having to regurgitate the same information for the 673rd time. He's not trying to be callous toward you guys.

Remember, we're here seeking help from experienced growers. They are the one's helping us, not the other way around. If it's their preference for us to read the stickies and make an effort to educate ourselves and attempt an understanding of it, before we ask questions, then I say we do just that. Otherwise, why would they even want to answer us?


-nasty


----------



## mcmc (Oct 12, 2011)

getnasty said:
			
		

> Drftng's point is that there are stickied posts and enable search features for a reason. Odds are, a grow journal has been written with similar requirements or others have asked the question before, and your answers would be answered without anybody having to regurgitate the same information for the 673rd time. He's not trying to be callous toward you guys.
> 
> Remember, we're here seeking help from experienced growers. They are the one's helping us, not the other way around. If it's their preference for us to read the stickies and make an effort to educate ourselves and attempt an understanding of it, before we ask questions, then I say we do just that. Otherwise, why would they even want to answer us?
> 
> ...



most of the times as i faced this problem i cannot understand wat a guy wrote or explained so we need other guys explanations, or somtimes we need fast answers there is no time
we drftking's  point but am telling our ( new members ) point


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 12, 2011)

getnasty said:
			
		

> Drftng's point is that there are stickied posts and enable search features for a reason. Odds are, a grow journal has been written with similar requirements or others have asked the question before, and your answers would be answered without anybody having to regurgitate the same information for the 673rd time. He's not trying to be callous toward you guys.
> 
> Remember, we're here seeking help from experienced growers. They are the one's helping us, not the other way around. If it's their preference for us to read the stickies and make an effort to educate ourselves and attempt an understanding of it, before we ask questions, then I say we do just that. Otherwise, why would they even want to answer us?
> 
> ...



Thank you nasty


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Oct 12, 2011)

the search on here isnt great and this place was dead a wile ago, id prefer this. its a forum, for discussion. if you dont want to answer people dont, they will stop or leave and go to rollitup or any of the other places that seem to have bad info. just keep em out of Advanced Growing Techniques sections.

for pittski you should read through this page http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9396 lots of good stuff on there, and some not but it covers alot of the basic stuff.


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 12, 2011)

I can agree with bogart on just keeping them out of Advanced Growing Techniques. However, It an unwritten law on all forums whether it be a Marijuana Growing Forum or a cooking forum that there is little to no room for re-posting. Even so, there are stickies in every single section that answers every question that the new growers post. And these repetitive threads happen everyday.

Im just practicing a written rule here on the forums that's been posted since the crash. It's not unusual or hard and I'm not bashing anyone. Just read, its already posted.

Drfting07


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 12, 2011)

And yes the search is crap.


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 12, 2011)

pittski said:
			
		

> Im planning a geurilla grow for central western alberta any advice on what type of strain/strains would be appropriate for this climate, what time to start them, how tall to let them get indoors, if i should use seedlings or clones, ect... Any advice would be great ive done a few indoor grows but never outdoor so help lol cheers.
> Pittski


 
You need an early finnisher for your area, also i would suggest clones so you dont have to sex them later, you dont want to be digging holes for plants that turn out to be male, whens your first frost? ever consider growing inside?


----------



## getnasty (Oct 12, 2011)

No problem, drftng. I, too, have been a longstanding user of many different forums, so I understand the the whole search before fuss deal-io.

No, the search here isn't all that great. Unless you know how to use it and narrow your results. The function works very similarly to how Google, Bing, and Yahoo's search engine's work, except this one is designed to search a certain directory within a network... not the network itself. Believe it or not, there is a right way and a wrong way to search for things whether it be on a website or on a search engine. Certain methods will narrow down the return so you can find the answers you're looking for.

In my opinion, if you're too crunched for time to search for answers, you're too crunched for time to grow, also, as it takes a hell of a lot more dedication than searching something up on a forum. If you don't have the time to learn thoroughly, you're going to make a lot of mistakes, because I'm telling you both right now, that these people don't want to sit here and answer the same questions every day. Your post will sit there until someone gets bored enough to answer you in depth.

Go reread a lot of the new posts. Most of the answers are from people who are experienced and don't mind replying to the same thing everyday, or they are also newbies, regurgitating information they learned from the experienced growers here.

Having said all this, I've never not found information I was looking for, whether it be on these forums', Dutch Breed's forums, or RIU's forums. And if I can't find the information on any of those forums (ie, some strain information), I can generally find it on google. I believe in the last few weeks that I've been here, I've had maybe 3 or 4 topics requesting information. And half of that information was regurgitated as well, I'd just overlooked it.

Take care guys, and don't let me dissuade you from posting here in the future! Just do some research first, so that the people who are helping us out don't have the repeat themselves so much, imo!


-nasty


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Oct 12, 2011)

getnasty said:
			
		

> No problem, drftng. I, too, have been a longstanding user of many different forums, so I understand the the whole search before fuss deal-io.
> 
> No, the search here isn't all that great. Unless you know how to use it and narrow your results. The function works very similarly to how Google, Bing, and Yahoo's search engine's work, except this one is designed to search a certain directory within a network... not the network itself. Believe it or not, there is a right way and a wrong way to search for things whether it be on a website or on a search engine. Certain methods will narrow down the return so you can find the answers you're looking for.
> 
> ...


not being sarcastic but maybe there should be a search tip sticky, might help a bit


----------



## getnasty (Oct 12, 2011)

That's true, but this is a marijuana forum, not a tech forum. Hehe.  Simple things like adding quotations to a search phrase help narrow things quite a bit.


-nasty


----------



## Happy Hooker (Oct 18, 2011)

getnasty said:
			
		

> Drftng's point is that there are stickied posts and enable search features for a reason. Odds are, a grow journal has been written with similar requirements or others have asked the question before, and your answers would be answered without anybody having to regurgitate the same information for the 673rd time. He's not trying to be callous toward you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> SO....after a year or so of starting up this forum there shouldn't be any new post because everything is in here . I get ya.


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Oct 18, 2011)

no matter what it is in life, if people have a chance to make sum1 else look bad and them look better they always hate. what i dislike is when sum1 has a smart azz comment 4u, but doesnt help you out. so u ask a question and then get 5 haterz replying with comments NOT answers trying to make u look like a dope. _*just answer the question if not dont answer but just typing up hate doesnt help any1. :icon_smile: *_


----------



## Roddy (Oct 18, 2011)

Well, first we need the question....

Or did I fail already??


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Oct 18, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Well, first we need the question....
> 
> Or did I fail already??


 


u forgot to hate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:ignore:


----------

